# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Хобби для Кришны

## Нимай Сундара дас

Харе Кришна уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны.
Очень много говорится про то, как работать для Кришны, и тут в принципе все понятно, долг, жертва плодов, быть инструментом и т.д...
А вот например я люблю играть в настольный теннис и много чего еще в плане спорта, у меня это не плохо получается, с детства приучен.
Ведь когда я иду играть в теннис или бегу кросс по парку, если не обманывать себя, то я понимаю что это доставляет мне удовольствие, это мое увлечение, я хочу поддерживать тело в форме. С другой стороны это и не угра-кармическая деятельность которая противоречит основным принципам.
Но хочется и эту деятельность (хобби) связать с Кришной, но как?
Выходя из дома говорить Господь я бегу для тебя? Но тут самообман какой-то, я же понимаю что я бегу для себя, МНЕ это нравится.
А не делать этого я пока не могу, гуна-карма такая.. Но хочется это связать с Кришной, что бы Он был доволен.
Ведь Кришна говорит что бы ты не делал делай все как подношение мне, но в чем тут подношение? если это просто хобби.
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В БГ 6.17 Кришна говорит: "Тот, кто умерен в еде, сне, работе и отдыхе, может, занимаясь йогой, избавиться от всех материальных страданий". Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии объясняет правильное питание, сон, работу, но отдых он почему-то не объясняет. Очевидно, что отдых отличается от сна и там эти два понятия обозначены разными терминами: свапна (сон) и вихарасйа (отдых). Более того, Шрила Прабхупада высказывает негативное отношение к развлечениям фразой: "Свободный от стремления к чувственным удовольствиям, он ни минуты не тратит на мирские развлечения". При этом Сам Кришна по вечерам после ужина смотрит выступления актеров, фокусников и т.д., как описано в 10й песне ШБ. То есть, у всех наших развлечений есть духовный прообраз. Но когда человек делает это только для себя, возрастает его дух чувственного наслаждения, который разрушает бхакти. 

Тем не менее, какой-то досуг, отдых должен быть. По личному опыту знаю, что даже некоторые саннйаси и гуру иногда ходят в сауну или в спортивный зал для поддержания хорошей формы. Хотя эти вещи не связаны впрямую со служением Кришне, они необходимы для поддержания тела в форме. Если кто-то осуждает это, но не осуждает просиживание перед компьютером по 10 часов ради служения Кришне, это другая крайность. В ШБ 1.2.10 сказано: "Желания человека не должны быть направлены на удовлетворение чувств. Следует желать лишь здоровой жизни, то есть самосохранения, ибо назначение человека — задавать вопросы об Абсолютной Истине. Ничто иное не должно быть целью его деятельности". Тут одновременно приветствуется желание здоровья и осуждается удовлетворение чувств. Поддерживать здоровье без физической нагрузки невозможно и потому Шрила Прабхупада каждый день гулял, принимал массаж. 

Не каждый человек может себе позволить ежедневный массаж, но можно это компенсировать другой физической нагрузкой, которая улучшает кровообращение. Поэтому нужно найти тонкий баланс между нагрузкой, необходимой для здоровья и чувственным наслаждением, которое разрушает бхакти. Например, бегая в парке, вы можете одновременно в наушниках слушать лекцию или духовную музыку. Играя в теннис, вы можете помнить, что все виды игр происходят из духовного мира, и Кришна тоже играет в разные игры с мячом. То есть, через памятование об этой связи с Кришной постепенно очищаются наши материальные привязанности. В одном из комментариев Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что даже пьяница может постепенно очиститься, если перед каждой рюмкой он будет вспоминать, что вкус вина исходит от Кришны.

----------


## Нимай Сундара дас

Большое спасибо.

----------

